# Speedlite 430EX III-RT and 270EX II as slave, can't get it to work?



## mrsfotografie (Jul 28, 2016)

Does anybody know how to get this combination to work? I received my new Canon Speedlite 430EX III-RT in the mail yesterday and have tried all evening to get it to fire my 270EX II remotely using optical wireless functionality. I've followed the instructions in both manuals (set EX270 II to slave which then should respond to channels 1,2,3,4 and group A, set the 430EX III-RT to 'master' and channel 1,2,3, or 4 and ALL groups). The camera body is a 5D MkIII, with the 430EX III-RT attached. Please help me out, I hope it's not something wrong with my hardware? :-\


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jul 28, 2016)

Unfortunately 430EXiii RT works as a master, ONLY by radio frequency transmission, and never with infrared transmission.


----------



## old-pr-pix (Jul 28, 2016)

The lowly Speedlite 90EX might be a cheap solution. It can be used as an optical master. $60 white box from B&H. Use it to trigger both the other flashes.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 28, 2016)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Unfortunately 430EXiii RT works as a master, ONLY by radio frequency transmission, and never with infrared transmission.



Thanks ajfotofilmagem, in this light I now read the manual differently. I somehow understood it functioned both as RF and optical master. 



old-pr-pix said:


> The lowly Speedlite 90EX might be a cheap solution. It can be used as an optical master. $60 white box from B&H. Use it to trigger both the other flashes.



old-pr-pix, It's a bit of a bummer that the 430EXIII RT doesn't work as an optical master, but it's not an option I will be likely to use. I was experimenting out of curiosity and it got me worried something might be wrong with either of my speedlites. However, when I do I'll keep in mind your advise to use a Speedlite 90 EX. Perhaps I might get that one too because it should also pair nicely with my G16 when I need a little extra flash.


----------



## kphoto99 (Jul 28, 2016)

Get yourself a Yougnuo YNE3-RX ($47 at B&H) attach it to the 270 and forget the optical triggering.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 28, 2016)

kphoto99 said:


> Get yourself a Yougnuo YNE3-RX ($47 at B&H) attach it to the 270 and forget the optical triggering.



Interesting alternative!


----------

